
Books for learning Objective-C for iPhone - aMike
I have basic C programming skills and want to learn Objective-C 2.0 for the iPhone. Any suggestions for good books? Sorry if this has already been asked and answered but I couldn't find anything.
======
Zev
-Pragmatic Programmers iPhone SDK book: <http://www.pragprog.com/titles/amiphd/iphone-sdk-development>

-Erica Sadun's iPhone Developers Cookbook: [http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Developers-Cookbook-Building-Ap...](http://www.amazon.com/iPhone-Developers-Cookbook-Building-Applications/dp/0321555457)

-Apple's documentation.

-If you're _really_ confused about ObjC, check out Steve Kochan's Programming in Objective C: [http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Developers-Lib...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Objective-C-Developers-Library-Stephen/dp/0672325861)

------
mrjbq7
It's always useful to look at other people's code.

Check out this site where the authors created an iPhone application each day
for 31 days, complete with source code.

    
    
      http://appsamuck.com/

------
manvsmachine
Depending on how basic your C skills are, you might want to check out "Become
an XCoder" by Bert Altenberg, Alex Clarke, and Philippe Mougin. It's more of a
intro guide to using XCode / Objective-C (~70 pages; there have been a couple
of posts on news.yc about it. You can get a free PDF copy of it here:

[http://pmougin.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/become-an-xcoder-
leo...](http://pmougin.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/become-an-xcoder-leopard-
edition/)

------
demallien
Apple have a pretty good guide that describes Objective C (sorry, don't have
the name of the doc at hand, but it's about 300 pages long, if memory serves
you right - it's in the "getting started" part of Apple Developers
Connection...

But if you just want to get right in and start programming, do what everyone
else does, and get your hands on the Hillegass book 'Cocoa Programming for
Mac'. Yes, I know, you want to program the iPhone, not a Mac, but this will
teach you the idioms of Cocoa programming, as well as give you a good
introduction to the tools (XCode, Interface Builder etc) After that... well,
there are some books coming out specifically for iPhone programming, but the
word from the Cocoa Developer's list seems to be that most people are able to
get along just fine with the Apple reference documentation (which is
excellent, by the way), provided they already know Cocoa.

I've started programming my iPhone, having started programming the Mac about
18 months ago, and it's been a fairly smooth transition, even without having a
book to hold my hand.

------
basil
An invaluable resource I have found is the iPhone Programming course offered
by Stanford: <http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php>

The slides and source code are all very consumable.

